# [ATI] TV-out radeon X700 : comment on l'active ? (résolu)

## nykos

J'arrive pas à activer la sortie TV sur mon ordinateur portable.

J'ai une ATI Radeon X700 Mobility

Pour les drivers, j'ai simplement fait emerge ati-drivers et emerge ati-drivers-extra

la version que j'ai en ce moment est la 8.18.6 pour ati-drivers

Dans l'ATI Control Panel j'ai essayé un peu tout dans l'onglet TVout mais rien ne marche

Voici mon xorg.conf (un copain m'a aidé à le faire parce que je comprends pas grand chose) :

```
# Begin /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# Main Configuration

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Coruscant-Specific X.Org Configuration"

   Screen      "Main Screen"

   InputDevice   "French Standard 105 Keys Keyboard"

   InputDevice   "Mice"

EndSection

# Paths to RGB Files, Modules and Fonts

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   # Standard X11 Fonts (Unscaled Bitmap and Vector)

   #FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

   #FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   #FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   #FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

   # Extra Fonts

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/kochi-substitute/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ukr/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/wine/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/texcm-ttf/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/mathematica-fonts/"

   # Standard Scaled Bitmap X11 Fonts

   #FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   #FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   # Java Fonts

   #FontPath   "/opt/jdk/jre/lib/fonts/"

EndSection

# Modules

Section "Module"

   # DRI/GLX

   Load      "glx"

   Load      "dri"

   # Extensions

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option   "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

   Load      "dbe"

   # Font Drivers

   Load      "freetype"

EndSection

# Extensions

Section "Extensions"

   #Option      "Composite"   "On"

EndSection

# Direct Rendering Infrastructure

Section "DRI"

   # Give Access to Everyone

   Mode      0666

EndSection

# Keyboard

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "French Standard 105 Keys Keyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "Protocol"      "Standard"

   Option      "AutoRepeat"      "250 30"

   Option      "XkbModel"      "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout"      "fr"

EndSection

# USB Mice

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Mice"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   Option      "Protocol"      "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Buttons"      "7"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"      "6 7"

EndSection

# Monitor

Section "Monitor"

   # Device Informations

   Identifier   "Flat Panel"

   VendorName   "Generic"

   ModelName   "Flat Panel"

   # Options

   Option      "DPMS"         "On"

   # 60 Hz only for digital display

   HorizSync   31.5-64

   VertRefresh   60

   ModeLine   "1280x800"      71.0 1280 1328 1360 1440 800 803 809 823 +hsync -vsync

EndSection

# Graphic Device (First Screen)

Section "Device"

   # Device Informations

   Identifier   "ATI Mobility Radeon X700"

   VendorName   "ATI"

   BoardName   "Mobility Radeon X700"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   #Driver      "ati"

   #BusID      "PCI:2:0:0"

   # Options

   #Option      "ShadowFB"      "On"

   #Option      "DefaultRefresh"   "On"

   # XAA/DRI

   Option      "no_accel"      "Off"

   Option      "no_dri"      "Off"

   Option      "mtrr"         "Off"

   # Dual Display

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "Single"

   #Option      "MonitorLayout"      "TMDS, CRT"

   Option      "MonitorLayout"      "TMDS"

   Option      "IgnoreEDID"      "Off"

   Option      "ScreenOverlap"      "Off"

   # OpenGL Overlay

   #     Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay will be

   #     disabled automatically

   Option      "OpenGLOverlay"      "Off"

   # Video Overlay for the Xv extension

   Option      "VideoOverlay"      "On"

   # TV-out Management

   Option      "NoTV"         "On"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-D"

   # FSAA

   #Option      "EnablePrivateBackZ"   "On"

   #Option      "FSAAEnable"      "On"

   #Option      "FSAAScale"      "4"

   #Option      "FSAADisableGamma"   "On"

   # PnP Monitor / Power Saving

   Option      "NoDDC"         "Off"

   Option      "DPMS"         "On"

EndSection

# Main Screen

Section "Screen"

   # Screen Devices

   Identifier   "Main Screen"

   Device      "ATI Mobility Radeon X700"

   Monitor      "Flat Panel"

   # Options

   Option      "BackingStore"      "On"

   Option      "DPMS"         "On"

   DefaultColorDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes   "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

# End /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

----------

## creuvard

t'as essayé avec atitvout ?

```

*  media-tv/atitvout

      Latest version available: 0.4

      Latest version installed: 0.4

      Size of downloaded files: 26 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.stud.uni-hamburg.de/users/lennart/projects/atitvout/

      Description: Linux ATI TV Out support program

      License:     GPL-2

```

----------

## nykos

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "atitvout" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-tv/atitvout-0.4 (masked by: missing keyword)

- media-tv/atitvout-0.4-r1 (masked by: missing keyword)
```

apparemment c'est pas dispo pour moi

ca marche pas avec un amd64 d'après leur site

----------

## El_Goretto

Euh, ça viendrait de là, que ça m'étonnerait pas:

```
# TV-out Management

   Option      "NoTV"         "On" 
```

Repasse un coup de fglrxconfig, tu verras, ça ira mieux  :Smile:  (sauvegarde ton fichier actuel avant).

Le panneau ati-crivers-extra est à chier, à chaque fois que je l'ai lancé, j'ai eu une crasse. La dernière fois c'était... aujourd hui. Promis, j'arrête.

----------

## nykos

fglrxconfig marche pas chez moi

en fait il propose pas ma résolution : 1280*800

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour la résolution, ça se corrige à la main, çà, c'est pas compliqué.

Mais marche pas, t'entends quoi par là?

----------

## nykos

ben j'avais essayé et déjà je savais pas quoi dire dans la moitié des champs !

et puis pour la résolution on a du calculer la Modeline à la main

moi j'aimerai juste savoir quel options il faut pour que la tvout marche

j'ai essayé plein de trucs que j'ai lu dans d'autres post mais rien ne marche  :Sad: 

----------

## kopp

et bah, essaye d'enlever l'option mentionnée par el_goretto :  Option "NoTV" "On" ... peut être que ça ira mieux déjà...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *nykos wrote:*   

> ben j'avais essayé et déjà je savais pas quoi dire dans la moitié des champs !
> 
> et puis pour la résolution on a du calculer la Modeline à la main

 

J'ai jamais touché aux modelines. fglrxconfig est vraiment bien. C'est surtout bien moins pénible que de faire le xorg.conf à la main.

 *nykos wrote:*   

> moi j'aimerai juste savoir quel options il faut pour que la tvout marche

 

Tu as vu mon 1er message ici?

Et je recommence: passe par fglrxconfig pour voir ce qu'il fait qd tu configures ta sortie TV avec lui. Tu récupères la portion intéressante, et tu la mets dans ton fichier actuel.

----------

## nykos

bon j'ai essayé avec flrxconfig mais la tvout marchait pas

la résolution était pas bonne

j'ai essayé de changer une option puis j'ai remis et ca marchait plus  :Sad: 

j'ai essayé en virant l'option notv et ca marche pas non plus

----------

## nykos

bon j'ai aussi essayé avec ca :

```
# Graphic Device (First Screen)

Section "Device"

   # Device Informations

   Identifier   "ATI Mobility Radeon X700"

   VendorName   "ATI"

   BoardName   "Mobility Radeon X700"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   #Driver      "ati"

   #BusID      "PCI:2:0:0"

   # Options

   #Option      "ShadowFB"      "On"

   #Option      "DefaultRefresh"   "On"

   # XAA/DRI

   Option      "no_accel"      "Off"

   Option      "no_dri"      "Off"

   Option      "mtrr"         "Off"

   # Dual Display

   Option      "DesktopSetup"      "clone"

   #Option      "DesktopSetup"      "Single"

   #Option      "MonitorLayout"      "AUTO,AUTO"

   #Option      "MonitorLayout"      "TMDS, CRT"

   Option      "MonitorLayout"      "TMDS"

   Option      "IgnoreEDID"      "Off"

   Option      "ScreenOverlap"      "Off"

   

   # OpenGL Overlay

   #     Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay will be

   #     disabled automatically

   Option      "OpenGLOverlay"      "Off"

   # Video Overlay for the Xv extension

   Option      "VideoOverlay"      "On"

   # TV-out Management

   #Option      "NoTV"         "On"

       #Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-D"

    Option "TVFormat"                   "PAL-D"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "VIDEO"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

   

   # FSAA

   #Option      "EnablePrivateBackZ"   "On"

   #Option      "FSAAEnable"      "On"

   #Option      "FSAAScale"      "4"

   #Option      "FSAADisableGamma"   "On"

   # PnP Monitor / Power Saving

   Option      "NoDDC"         "Off"

   Option      "DPMS"         "On"

EndSection
```

ca marche tjs pas  :Sad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *nykos wrote:*   

> bon j'ai essayé avec flrxconfig mais la tvout marchait pas
> 
> la résolution était pas bonne
> 
> j'ai essayé de changer une option puis j'ai remis et ca marchait plus 
> ...

 

Je sais, c'est frustrant, et je te garantie que je comprends ce que tu traverses. Donc ne prends pas trop méchamment ce qui suit.

Mais permets moi de te dire ceci: tu n'es pas assez rigoureux. On ne peut pas t'aider si tu nous sors des "ca marche pas". La citation par exemple: tu sous-entends que la résolution n'étant pas bonne, pour toi tu considères que ça marche pas? Ou alors ya vraiment rien d'affiché? Et la résolution de quoi d'ailleurs? La TV, l'écran?

Ensuite, tu massacres ton xorg.conf qui a été généré ya perpette par un coup de fglrxconfig (et encore, c'est peut être du copier collé, ya plein de vieilles options qui trainent). Si tu persistais avec fglrxconfig, tu verrais qu'il ne suffit pas de commenter une option qui est à "on". Il faut les mettre à off. Je me suis résigné à relancer fglrxconfig du 8.18.6 quand j'ai vu les différences du xorg.conf qu'il générait, d'avec ses prédécesseurs. Il y a des options qui ont changé de syntaxe, d'autres qui ont disparu.

Tel que tu montre ton xorg.conf, il te manque plein de paramètres rien que pour le paramètrage de la sortie TV. Ne mets pas en commentaire n'importe quoi.

Si tu veux expérimenter de façon efficace les diverses options, passe par fglrxconfig. (Rien que pour la sortie TV, tu as le format PAL/etc à choisir, ainsi qu'un autre truc (je sais mm pas à quoi ça sert, d'où l'intérêt de jouer avec)).

----------

## Marsu

j'ai réussi ce matin à faire marcher la sortie TV de ma radeon 9600 mobility, je pense que ça doit marcher pareil pour les deux.

Avant tout, il faut savoir que tu ne peux pas faire marcher à la fois le LCD et la Télé (je sais pas pourquoi d'ailleurs)

après, il faut faire un autre fichier de conf pour le lancement avec la télé :

http://vmaster.free.fr/tvxorg.conf

après tu l'enregistre dans le rep /etc/X11

puis (bon, c'est récent alors j'ai pas eu le temps de peaufiner la solution hein) tu désactives ton serveur X

et tu le relance avec 

```
#startx -- -config tvxorg.conf
```

là, tu auras l'image sur la télé et pas sur le portable puis en quittant le serveur, tu retrouveras ton image sur le portable

Rq) Le MonitorLayout "AUTO,AUTO" ne fonctionne pas, du moins pas chez moi, il faut faire un "NONE,AUTO" pour avoir une image regardable

Rq2) En france, je crois que c'est PAL-N (c'est ce que j'ai mis chez moi pour que ça marche)

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Marsu wrote:*   

> Rq) Le MonitorLayout "AUTO,AUTO" ne fonctionne pas, du moins pas chez moi, il faut faire un "NONE,AUTO" pour avoir une image regardable
> 
> Rq2) En france, je crois que c'est PAL-N (c'est ce que j'ai mis chez moi pour que ça marche)

 

Rq) pas bon, ce paramètre n'existe plus en 8.18.6. C'est dommage, c'était bien pratique parfois.

Rq) +1. Ca donne pour fglrxconfig:

```
Option "TVFormat"                   "PAL-N"

Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-D"
```

----------

## Marsu

faudra que je regarde comment on fait avec le nouveau driver alors (d'un coup, j'ai plus envie d'upgrader là ...)

si t'as une idée de comment on fait, dis le moi, à moins qu'ils aient réussi à faire mieux : avoir les deux en même temps ou rediriger un second serveur X sur la TV

----------

## nykos

Merci à toi Marsu, en modifiant ton fichier j'ai réussi a lancer X sur ma TV 

je vais essayer d'approfondir pour avoir les 2 interfaces ou simplifier le changement de l'une a l'autre

El_goretto : je suis tout à fait d'accord que ma méthode pour résoudre le problème est peut-être pas la meilleure qui soit

mais en fait j'ai énormément galéré pour configurer mon interface graphique et pourtant j'avais un gars qui s'y connait plutot bien avec moi

c'est pour ca que je veux partir de mon fichier xorg.conf que j'ai déja, car avec fglrxconfig j'ai essayé plein de configs et aucune n'a marché pour moi :

la résolution est pas la bonne et dès que j'essaye de la règler X démarre plus et ce genre de choses...

----------

## El_Goretto

La dernière fois que j'ai vraiment branché une TV sur le sortie SVHS de ma 9800 pro, c'était il y a un an...

Donc je ne peux pas vous aiguiller plus, que de vous dire: mode clone et configurer la tv par fglrxconfig. Après, y a peut être sur vos portables des combinaisons de touches qui fonctionnent en hardware, je pense surtout à "fn+sortieTV".

A l'époque, j'avais bien les 2 affichages, mais que de la video sur l'affichage principal (d'où l'intérêt du paramètre qui n'existe plus, monitorlayout).

De toute façon, la règle c'est: backup du fichier xorg.conf à chaque changement de driver fglrx, surtout quand on en a un qui marche. J'en ai un bonne collection (dual screen ou pas, radeon ou fglrx, versions de fglrx, etc)

----------

## nykos

ben si jamais t'as des xorg.conf en rab je veux bien regarder  :Smile: 

en tout cas j'ai l'impression de m'approcher du but 

avant j'ai réussi par je ne sais quel miracle par switcher un affichage bugé de mon écran à la TV avec la touche Fn+écran

par contre ca marche plus du tout la

dès que j'essaye de rajouter un truc genre DesktopSetup ou MonitorLayout ca bug

qqn peut m'expliquer a quoi servent exactement ces 2 options, et quels champs on peut y mettre?

en tout cas voici mon nouveau xorg.conf

si vous voyez une abération ou un truc bizarre par rapport a ma config et a ce que je veux faire hésitez pas à m'en faire part

```
# Begin /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# Paths to RGB Files, Modules and Fonts

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   # Standard X11 Fonts (Unscaled Bitmap and Vector)

   #FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

   #FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   #FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   #FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

   # Extra Fonts

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/kochi-substitute/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ukr/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/wine/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/texcm-ttf/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/mathematica-fonts/"

   # Standard Scaled Bitmap X11 Fonts

   #FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   #FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   # Java Fonts

   #FontPath   "/opt/jdk/jre/lib/fonts/"

EndSection

# Modules

Section "Module"

   # DRI/GLX

   Load      "glx"

   Load      "dri"

   # Extensions

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option   "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

   Load      "dbe"

   # Font Drivers

   Load      "freetype"

EndSection

# Extensions

Section "Extensions"

   #Option      "Composite"   "On"

EndSection

# Direct Rendering Infrastructure

Section "DRI"

   # Give Access to Everyone

   Mode      0666

EndSection

# Keyboard

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "French Standard 105 Keys Keyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "Protocol"      "Standard"

   Option      "AutoRepeat"      "250 30"

   Option      "XkbModel"      "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout"      "fr"

EndSection

# USB Mice

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Mice"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   Option      "Protocol"      "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Buttons"      "7"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"      "6 7"

EndSection

# Monitor

Section "Monitor"

   # Device Informations

   Identifier   "Flat Panel"

   VendorName   "Generic"

   ModelName   "Flat Panel"

   # Options

   Option      "DPMS"         "On"

   # 60 Hz only for digital display

   HorizSync   31.5-64

   VertRefresh   60

   ModeLine   "1280x800"      71.0 1280 1328 1360 1440 800 803 809 823 +hsync -vsync

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "TV"

    Modeline "1024x768"  64.11  1024 1080 1184 1344  768 769 772 795  -HSync +Vsync

    Modeline "800x600"  38.22  800 832 912 1024  600 601 604 622  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

# Graphic Device (First Screen)

Section "Device"

   # Device Informations

   Identifier   "ATI Mobility Radeon X700"

   VendorName   "ATI"

   BoardName   "Mobility Radeon X700"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   #BusID      "PCI:2:0:0"

   # Options

   #Option      "ShadowFB"      "On"

   #Option      "DefaultRefresh"   "On"

   # XAA/DRI

   Option      "no_accel"      "Off"

   Option      "no_dri"      "Off"

   Option      "mtrr"         "Off"

   # Dual Display

   #Option      "DesktopSetup"      "Clone"

   #Option      "DesktopSetup"      "0x00000100"

   Option      "DesktopSetup"      "Single"

   #Option      "MonitorLayout"      "LVDS,AUTO"

   #Option      "MonitorLayout"      "TMDS,AUTO"

   Option      "MonitorLayout"      "TMDS"

   Option      "IgnoreEDID"      "Off"

   Option      "ScreenOverlap"      "Off"

   

   # OpenGL Overlay

   #     Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay will be

   #     disabled automatically

   Option      "OpenGLOverlay"      "Off"

   # Video Overlay for the Xv extension

   Option      "VideoOverlay"      "On"

   # TV-out Management

   Option "NoTV"         "no"

   Option "TVOutFormat"      "SVIDEO"

   Option "TVStandard"             "PAL-N"

   #Option "TVFormat"              "PAL-D"     

   #Option "TVStandard"            "VIDEO"     

   Option "TVHSizeAdj"             "0"     

   Option "TVVSizeAdj"             "0"     

   Option "TVHPosAdj"             "0"     

   Option "TVVPosAdj"             "0"     

   Option "TVHStartAdj"           "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

   #Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x0000000c"

   #Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x0000000c"

   # FSAA

   #Option      "EnablePrivateBackZ"   "On"

   #Option      "FSAAEnable"      "On"

   #Option      "FSAAScale"      "4"

   #Option      "FSAADisableGamma"   "On"

   # PnP Monitor / Power Saving

   Option      "NoDDC"         "Off"

   Option      "DPMS"         "On"

EndSection

# Main Screen

Section "Screen"

   # Screen Devices

   Identifier   "Main Screen"

   Device      "ATI Mobility Radeon X700"

   Monitor      "Flat Panel"

   # Options

   Option      "BackingStore"      "On"

   Option      "DPMS"         "On"

   DefaultColorDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes   "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier   "TVOUT"

    Device   "Ati Mobility Radeon X700"

    Monitor   "TV"

    DefaultDepth 24

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth      24

        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600"

   #ViewPort   0 0

    EndSubSection

EndSection

# Main Configuration

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Coruscant-Specific X.Org Configuration"

   Screen      "Main Screen"

   InputDevice   "French Standard 105 Keys Keyboard"

   InputDevice   "Mice"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier   "With TV"

    Screen   "TVOUT"

    InputDevice   "French Standard 105 Keys Keyboard"

    InputDevice   "Mice"

EndSection

# End /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

----------

## El_Goretto

J'aime pas radoter, alors je m'arrête après ce post.

```
#Option      "MonitorLayout"      "LVDS,AUTO"

#Option      "MonitorLayout"      "TMDS,AUTO"

Option      "MonitorLayout"      "TMDS" 
```

2 choses mes gènent ci-dessus. Le nombre de paramètre. Et l'option elle-même.

Ya encore plein d'options quis sont commentées alors que fglrxconfig les positionne systématiquement, que ce soit à on ou off (doit y avoir une raison, a priori).

Une dernière fois, je pense qu'il faut que tu partes de zéro, fait marcher ton écran et ta sortie TV par fglrxconfig, ensuite tu peaufines à la main si tu veux.

Sur ce... bon courage.

----------

## Marsu

perso, avec fglrxconfig, j'ai jamais réussi à faire marcher quoi que ce soit

----------

## nykos

(ouf je suis pas le seul)    :Smile: 

El_Goretto : je veux vraiment pas t'importuner ou quoi que ce soit, mais si tu veux plus m'aider, serait-il possible que tu me montre quand même tes différents xorg.conf que tu cite un peu plus haut pour que je m'en inspire ? merci d'avance

----------

## El_Goretto

Ce n'est absolument pas que je ne veux pas, c'est que j'ai peu d'aide à t'offrir à partir de maintenant.

Je t'envois mon xorg.conf actuel par pm, mais c'est prévu pour du dualscreen bigdesktop et je n'ai pas vérifié que la sortie TV marchait (ce qui m'étonnerait, vu que 3 écrans sur une même carte, quand ya 2 RAMDACs...).

----------

## nykos

me revoila après bon nombre d'essais (et de jours)

donc voila, une partie de mon problème est résolu

j'ai fait un emerge des derniers drivers qui sont sortis ce weekend (8.18. :Cool: 

j'ai utilisé fglrxconnfig et repris ma modeline magique

voici les 2 petits problème qu'il me reste :

- quand je veux regarder une video il ne me l'affiche que sur l'écran de l'ordi, pas sur celui de la tv

- je suis obligé de changer la résolution de mon écran d'ordi

qqn a une idée?

----------

## Marsu

j'ai le même problème avec les derniers drivers alors plutot que de m'embeter, j'ai rétrogradé en version 8.14

----------

## nykos

la différence c'est que cette version des drivers ati est la 1ère qui fonctionne chez moi  :Wink: 

----------

## Marsu

c'est vrai que c'est différent : chez moi les 8.18 freezent dès que l'on essaye de tuer X en étant dans X (cad halt, suhtdown marchent pas, ils font un freeze si je les lance d'un term de X et CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE freeze aussi) bref c'est la merde les nouveaux drivers pour moi alors autant pas upgrader (d'autant plus que ceux là marchent nickel)   :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, j'attends encore un chouilla pour updater le document fondateur du SAVAGE.

Comme dit à Nykos par ICQ, pour la video, j'avais contourné çà en déclarant la TV en écran principal et l'écran normal en 2e. Par le paramètre monitoLayout qui n'existe plus.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Faudrait voir si en déclarant la TV explicitement dans xorg.conf, tout çà...

Pour la résolution, si fglrx fait un mode clone, c'est normal. Faudrait tenter la solution évoquée au dessus, voire passer en mode 2 écrans = 2 drivers = 2 serveurs X, si ça répond à tes besoins.

----------

## nykos

bon avec le control panel ati il me propose de choisir quel est l'écran principal mais ca change que dal

je vais essayer avec 2 serveurs X a l'occaz, avec un peu de chance ya moyen que ca roxx

----------

## nykos

yoplaboum  :Smile: 

bon je viens de résoudre mes 2 problèmes en une fois, donc je considère que ca marche et je met le topic résolu  :Smile: 

bien sur je suis déja entrain de réfléchir a des améliorations, mais c'est une autre histoire...

donc voila, déja j'ai mis a jour les drivers a la version 8.18.8-r1 qui date de ce weekend

ensuite un petit coup de fglrxconfig comme suit :

(je passe les options pour souris et clavier...)

Do you want to enable "Quad Buffer Stereo" (y/n)? [n]   n  (je sais pas ske c'est)

Do you want to customize  your TV-out settings (y/n)? [n]   y

TV format selection : Enter your choice (1-16): [1]   11   (j'habite en france)

TV output standard selection : Enter your choice (1-3): [1]  1  (je sais pas trop ce que c'est mais ca marche avec ca)

Do you want to configure dual monitor support (y/n)? [n]    y

Choose configuration from the list below :  5.  Dual Head     (2 screens - two drivers)

Specify the dual head mode : 1.  screen 1 right of screen 0  (au choix, comme ca vous arrange)

Do you want to customize the refresh rate and horizontal sync for your monitor (y/n)? [n]  n (sinon il demande des trucs ou je sais pas quoi répondre)

ensuite ya les résolutions : choississez au moins celle pour votre écran et celle pour votre télé (800x600 fait bien l'affaire pour la télé)

ma résolution n'étant pas disponble (1280x800, écran 15,4") je modifie le xorg.conf a la main, voir plus bas dans le fichier inclut

pour le reste je laisse les trucs par défaut

ensuite je modifie l'un ou l'autre truc dans le fichier :

dans Section "Monitor",   Identifier  "Monitor0"   je rajoute cette ligne pour ma résolution : 

ModeLine  "1280x800"              71.0 1280 1328 1360 1440 800 803 809 823 +hsync -vsync

dans Section "Screen",  Identifier  "Screen0"   je rajoute mon mode :

Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

dans Section "Screen",    Identifier  "Screen1"   je vire la résolution un peu grande pour la télé :

Modes       "800x600" "640x480"

voila et chez moi ca marche avec ca

je branche mon cable s-video et son, je reboot X et ca marche, j'ai 2 interfaces

genre dans une je met mon film en plein écran (la tv bien sur) et sur l'autre je fais ce post  :Smile: 

un petit apercu (meme très grand) de mon xorg.conf :

```
# File: xorg.conf

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Technologies, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "250 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "fr"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    ModeLine   "1280x800"      71.0 1280 1328 1360 1440 800 803 809 823 +hsync -vsync

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor1"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter connector 0"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "(null)" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "TVFormat"                   "PAL-N"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "VIDEO"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "CapabilitiesEx"             "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=5653

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter connector 1"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=5653

    Screen 1

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter connector 0"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen1"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter connector 1"

    Monitor     "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

    Screen "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

----------

## nykos

allez voir ce post que j'ai fait sur un autre forum, maintenant j'ai 3 modes : éteint, clone, et dual head

j'utilise les derniers drivers : x11-drivers/ati-drivers    8.19.10

plus besoin de configurer la TV chez moi, juste le dual screen

ya aussi des petits scripts pour lancer directement les modes et mes exemples de xorg.conf

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2881126.html#2881126

enjoy  :Wink: 

----------

